# Please help me decide



## LynnW (Jun 12, 2012)

We are flying into Orlando next March and spending 2 weeks on the east coast before going on a 10 day cruise out of Fort Lauderdale. I want to book 4 extra nights at a RCI Points resort before flying back from Orlando. I will be able to do this next Monday and the resorts that keep showing availability are the following.

Resort on Cocoa Beach
Las Olas Beach Club
Las Olas Beach Club at Cocoa Beach
Discovery Beach Resort
Camaron Cove
Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort

There are only the two of us traveling so don't need a lot of activities and most of the reviews for these resorts are quite old. Our flight out of Orlando doesn't leave until 5:30 PM so we do have time to get to the airport. The reason we are flying return to Orlando is because of the non stop flight. Any opinions or comments on any of these resorts? Thanks.

Lynn


----------



## BM243923 (Jun 12, 2012)

I can only speak for the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort as I own 2 weeks there. 

The resort has been totally rennovated in the last few years and is in great  condition.  The resort is 1 short block to the beach and has many resturants and shopping including the Gallaria Mall and a new Publix that opened last winter.

If you have any specific questions I would be glad to answer them.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Ben

It does seem to get good reviews so I've always wondered why it isn't rated by RCI.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Jun 13, 2012)

Any suggestions for the resorts in the Cocoa Beach area?

Lynn


----------



## chriskre (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't know much about Cocoa beach but I used to own unit 1409 at FLBR and it recently was remodeled and very nice now.  RCI doesn't give it gold crown status but it's got all the niceties that you'd need.  Unfortunately it's not beachfront but a short walk to the beach.  

It's got a nice pool, gym, the views are spectacular even if you get an intracoastal view and the 1 bedrooms sleep 6 and have 1 and a half baths.    It's very conveniently located to the cruise terminal.  You could potentially park the car and just use water taxis or walk to lots of restaurants and shops from FLBR.  It's got a great touristic location.

Golden Strand in Sunny Isles is also an RCI points resort and is also a good option for the beach and proximity to Ft. Lauderdale.  

Palm Beach shores would also make a nice stay but is further north. It's also an RCI points resort.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks chriskre. It looks like FLBR might be a good choice if it's available the day I can book. The reason I didn't mention Palm Beach Shores is because one of our weeks before the cruise is at Palm Beach Resort and Club. We spent quite a bit of time in the Fort Lauderdale area many years ago before timeshares so it might be fun to go back. The resort on Cocoa Beach gets good reviews and looks nice but not all units have a view and I understand some have very small balconies which I wouldn't like. Las Olas Beach Club looks like it has nice views.

Lynn


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 13, 2012)

The studios at FLBR do NOT have balconies and are basicly a King size bed and private bathroom with a small kitchenette. 

I too own there - more than 2 weeks -:rofl:; only some 1 bdrs have 1.5 baths which are the 43,500 RCI Points reservations. Some have no bath tub (just a large shower). But the ones rated at 6/2 are all oceanview units, but could be lower floor units also (more likely if a Friday checkin).

I always have a good time there - very close by food and lots of drinks. Staff is very helpful.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 14, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> The studios at FLBR do NOT have balconies and are basicly a King size bed and private bathroom with a small kitchenette.
> 
> I too own there - more than 2 weeks -:rofl:; only some 1 bdrs have 1.5 baths which are the 43,500 RCI Points reservations. Some have no bath tub (just a large shower). But the ones rated at 6/2 are all oceanview units, but could be lower floor units also (more likely if a Friday checkin).
> 
> I always have a good time there - very close by food and lots of drinks. Staff is very helpful.



I am only looking to book 4 nights checking in on Tues. Do the 6/2 1 bedroom units have 1.5 baths? I would actually prefer the larger shower.
Thanks.

Lynn


----------



## cpnuser (Jun 22, 2012)

*Resort on Cocoa Beach*

We were at RCB about 3 weeks ago, just submitted my review.  We had a nice oceanview unit on the 8th floor.  Saw lots of people checking in for less than a week.  Beautiful beach and nice pool.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 22, 2012)

I decided to book 4 nights at the FLBR. We can get off the ship and go right there without having to drive anywhere. Will then have all day to drive to Orlando when we check out. I just hope we get a unit with a nice view. We booked a 1 bedroom for 6.

Lynn


----------

